# dossier spam sur iapd



## nanmad (19 Avril 2013)

bjr
je n'arrve pas a avoir le dossier spam sur mon ipad!!!!!help


----------



## lineakd (19 Avril 2013)

@nanmad, soit le bienvenu! 
Sur quel compte courriel?
Avec un compte icloud, c'est dans l'application "mail/bal/compte/icloud/indésirables/".


----------



## nanmad (20 Avril 2013)

avec yahoo


----------

